# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  دعوت به همکاري براي برنامه نويس در اراک

## behsad

شرکت بهساد  جهت توسعه فني خود در شهر اراک، از برنامه نويسان با مشخصات زير دعوت به همکاري مي نمايد:

۱ - آشنايي با برنامه نويسي به زبان سي شارپ
۲ - ‫آشنایی با پايگاه هاي اطلاعاتي ترجيحا اوراکل
۳ - داراي کارت پايان خدمت و يا معافيت دائم براي آقايان
۴ - دانش آموختگان دانشگاه هاي معتبر دولتي داراي اولويت بالا مي باشند.
۵ -آشنایی با NHibernate مزيت محسوب مي شود.

علاقمندان جهت دريافت اطلاعات بيشتر و يا ارسال سوابق کاري به سايت شرکت
  مراجعه فرمايند.

----------

